# Pastry/Baking classes in/around Nashville, TN?



## nadinec (Mar 23, 2010)

Any Nashville, TN area chefs know of any decent pastry or baking classes at Volunteer State Community, or maybe another local community college? I'm new to the area and didn't see anything offered at VolState. I'm completely self-taught to this point and I really want to improve my skills do be able to do more than a ciabatta loaf and Pillsbury ready-mix muffins.  Not sure where else I could look that might offer non-credit classes for the home pastry chef.

Thanks so much!


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

NadineC:

*ACF: TN*

*Shaw Guides: TN*

*Nashville State CC* and *Walters State CC* have Culinary Arts programs. Walters State has a Baking/Pastry option./img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------

